# treiber/software für Medion´s MD 5951



## TraphiX (10. April 2006)

ich bin auf der suche nach treibern für den Pocket PC
MD 5951 von Medion

kann mir da jemand helfen ?

ich habe das teil bei ebay ersteigert, ohne karton und somit auch ohne die serial nummer die man auf medion.de braucht um treiber zu laden. gibt es keine alternativen ?

vielen Dank für die Mühe

grüße TraphiX


----------



## Dr Dau (11. April 2006)

Hallo!

Dreh mal das Gerät um. 
http://www1.medion.de/downloads/templates/hilfe_de.html

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## TraphiX (11. April 2006)

nee, da hab ich doch schon geschaut, die nummer steht auf dem karton


----------



## Dr Dau (11. April 2006)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die Seriennummer ausschlisslich nur auf dem Karton steht.
Hast Du mal unter dem Akku oder so nachgesehen?

Ich befürchte aber dass Du Probleme bekommen wirst, irgend welche Treiber und/oder Software von Medion zu bekommen.
Bei PC's ist meine Erfahrung so, dass der Support viel zu schnell eingestellt wird.
Bei PDA's wird es sicherlich nicht viel anders sein.

Evtl. mal bei eBay gucken ob Du dort auch irgendwo die CD vom PDA bekommst.
Oder mal im Bekannten-/Freundeskreis umhören ob noch jemand dieses Gerät hat.


----------



## TraphiX (11. April 2006)

ich frag hier nicht umsonst, mein freund. Wäre ich mir nicht sicher, dass ich diese Treiber nicht von irgendwo anders herbekommen könnte, dann würde ich hier nicht anfragen.

Nein, die Nummer steht nicht auf dem Akku, sie ist auch nirgends in den informationsdaten des handhelds aufbewahrt, noch steht die nummer auf der docking station.

Und hätte ich freunde oder bekannte, die ebenfalls einen solchen handheld besitzen dann würd ich wohl kaum den umweg über tutorials.de gehen.

trotzdem vielen Dank für deinen Rat

Greetz TraphiX


----------



## Dr Dau (11. April 2006)

Da ich Dich weder kenne, noch weiss was Du alles schon versucht hast, habe ich diese Möglichkeiten genannt.
Schliesslich kommt man manchmal ja auch nicht auf die einfachsten Dinge. 

Bei eBay scheint es auch schlecht auszusehen.

Ich weiss ja nicht wie alt das Gerät ist, aber evtl. könntest Du ja mal den Support von Medion anschreiben (oder anrufen) und fragen ob Du eine Ersatz CD bekommen kannst, weil Du Deine CD verlegt hast oder so?!
Du musst ja nicht unbedingt sagen dass Du das Gerät bei eBay ersteigert hast..... und den Karton hast Du halt nicht mehr.


----------



## TraphiX (11. April 2006)

das is ne gute idee 

aber gibt es die möglichkeit einen anderen treiber zu installieren? die software würd ich sowieso nicht benutzen. ich brauch die treiber praktisch dazu, dass andere programme ihn erkennen. z.B. der Media Player


----------



## Dr Dau (11. April 2006)

Kann ich Dir, mangels praktischer Erfahrungen, leider nicht sagen. 

Und achte bitte mehr auf korrekte Gross-/Kleinschreibung, Punkt 15 der Netiquette.


----------

